# Zipper'd HR10-250, can't make daily call over eth?



## NickCat

Hey Guys,
I've been searching the site, as well as google, for the better part of a day now, and I can't come up with a solid answer why I can't get my HR10-250 to make a daily call over eth. 

I already removed the null routes from rc.sysinit.author, but that didn't seem to change a thing. It seems as though the box is still trying to use the modem even though I've put in the ,#401 dialing prefix. 

Networking is working flawlessly otherwise. I can telnet, tivoweb into the machine, I can ping and resolve IPs from inside the machine out. 

I might also just be a bit fried, I've been working on the box for the last 18 hours straight after slicer took me down and the 3.1.5f instakecake wouldn't cooperate because my two 300GB drives HAD to be on seperate IDE channels for mfsadd to work. So I kept getting reboot loops and GSODs until I found a thread here. 

As of this point I have everything else working just fine, I just want to be able to make a daily call if I need to, and yes I want to be able to so I can get the 6.3 slices again. I already had them when slicer when ary during a reboot. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

EDIT: Forgot to add, I have two HR10s and both were able to make the daily call no problem. The one I built today with my virgin image and zipper just won't connect. The other one which I hacked months ago with the HDTIVO MOD HOW TO from the yahoo group still connects fine. And I can't for the live of me remember what I did on that machine differently, other than all the having to install all hacks by hand.


----------



## NickCat

As a follow up I checked my other HR10, and I did have the ,#401 dialing prefix in there, but I can completly remove it and it still makes it's call out over the network. It doesn't even say dialing, or says it so fast I can't see it, It just goes straight to negotiating.

Could I have hacked something to tell it to ignore the modem entirely and only seek outside access over the eth?

I wish I remember what directions I followed on the other machine, but it was back when there was a messy collection of hacks to get stuff working on it.

This is a snip from the tclient log file I'm getting on the box that won't use the eth.



Code:


Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: CallService: Start err 0
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: CallStatusReporter: Phase: Dial, Status In Progress
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: CallStatusReporter: sending message "CL|30"
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: ##### Initial dial prefix = ',#401'
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: ##### backdoor code = 4, value = 1
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: ##### NEW dial prefix buf = ''
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: Backdoor code 4, enable calls via broadband
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: After ,# final dialstring is ''
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: CallStatusReporter: Turning off-hook LED on
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: Opening device
Sep 18 13:24:24 (none) comm[136]: Initializing modem
Sep 18 13:24:25 (none) comm[136]: ATZ
Sep 18 13:24:25 (none) comm[136]: OK
Sep 18 13:24:26 (none) comm[136]: Set up modem and check for availability
Sep 18 13:24:26 (none) comm[136]: AT\Q3\T12
Sep 18 13:24:26 (none) comm[136]: OK
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: AT:U70,A100
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: ATQ0S0=0
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: OK
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: SETTING MODEM TO V34 MODE
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: OK
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: Modem set up and onhook.
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: Turning off dial tone detection
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: ATV1S6=8S7=50%C0&H2X4
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: ATX3
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: OK
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: Setting extension pickup detection
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: AT:U76,3240
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: AT:U77,8D10,8050
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: OK
Sep 18 13:24:27 (none) comm[136]: Trying to connect
Sep 18 13:25:26 (none) comm[136]: OK
Sep 18 13:25:26 (none) comm[136]: ATDT2193713
Sep 18 13:25:26 (none) comm[136]: NO CARRIER
Sep 18 13:25:26 (none) comm[136]: Failed to get a connection.  No Carrier.


----------



## rbautch

You have to modify a variable called DEBUG_BOARD in your rc.sysinit file (not rc.sysinit.author).


----------



## NickCat

rbautch said:


> You have to modify a variable called DEBUG_BOARD in your rc.sysinit file (not rc.sysinit.author).


Thanks...

So do I just make the following change?



Code:


echo "Look for debug board ..."
export DEBUG_BOARD=[color=red][b][i]true[/i][/b][/color]

if checkEther ; then
  PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin
  export PATH
  echo "Starting network ..."
  configGateway

  export TMK_DEBUGGER=sleep
  export DEBUG_BOARD=true
  echo "Starting Telnet Listener..."
  if [ -x /bin/bash ] ; then
    tnlited 23 -r 9911 /bin/bash -login &
  else
    export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=800000
    tnlited 23 -r 9911 /tvbin/tivosh -login &
  fi  

  echo "Starting /proc Listener..."
  procd 
fi

echo "Enabling local route..."
ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up

*EDIT: I checked the other machines rc.sysint and that was the change I had made.*


----------



## rbautch

Yep, that's it.


----------



## rbautch

To clarify, if you want to force a call, you need to do two things:

1. Add the ,#401 dialing prefix to your phone options. 
2. Edit the DEBUG_BOARD variable as shown above. It's on line 532 in case your searching for it with vi.


----------



## NickCat

rbautch said:


> To clarify, if you want to force a call, you need to do two things:
> 
> 1. Add the ,#401 dialing prefix to your phone options.
> 2. Edit the DEBUG_BOARD variable as shown above. It's on line 532 in case your searching for it with vi.


Thanks. I got it working after I found the code on the other machine. The odd part is I can't seem to find the previous directions that told me to change it. So I'm stumped as to when I hacked it before.

However I have it working, even after I removed the ,#401 as the dialing prefix.

Is it just not necessary anymore maybe?

I also quoted all that stuff in my other posts in hopes of helping someone else with the similar issue to find their solution faster.


----------



## slydog75

I'm guessing we want to switch this option back to false after we force a call?


----------



## NickCat

slydog75 said:


> I'm guessing we want to switch this option back to false after we force a call?


I don't think you need to.

If you have zippered the unit I don't think it will matter, it would only make a real call out if you force the call.

I'm just guessing... but I think that's what were looking at.


----------



## tnedator

I usually rely on other people to do the hard work and just download and install, so I am not clear on how to edit the files.

Do I FTP the file to my machine, edit it in notepad and FTP it back, or do I need to edit it via Telnet. If it is via telnet, then how do I do it?


----------



## HUGE2U

I have this wokring on one machine, but it will not on the other. Both are HR10's. The rc.ysinit file is edited in both. Is there some other parameter I should be checking or somehting I forgot to turn off?

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> I usually rely on other people to do the hard work and just download and install, so I am not clear on how to edit the files.
> 
> Do I FTP the file to my machine, edit it in notepad and FTP it back, or do I need to edit it via Telnet. If it is via telnet, then how do I do it?


No! That would kill your tivo. You can ftp it to your PC, but you'll have to use a unix editor (many are free) to edit the file. Otherwise use vi to edit it though telnet. Search for vi here or "there" and you'll find plenty of info.


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> I have this wokring on one machine, but it will not on the other. Both are HR10's. The rc.ysinit file is edited in both. Is there some other parameter I should be checking or somehting I forgot to turn off?
> 
> HUGE


How about the loopback routes in your author file? Maybe the call prefix setting?


----------



## HUGE2U

the call prefix is ",#401" on both. What is a loopback setting? COuld fake call be doing anything to mess with it?


HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> the call prefix is ",#401" on both. What is a loopback setting? COuld fake call be doing anything to mess with it?
> 
> HUGE


The loopback routes start with "route add", usually placed in your author file to block access to tivo - see the OP of this thread. Fakecall has nothing to do with it.


----------



## JDAWG11

I have a zippered hr10 and I am trying to make a daily call over the phone line. I keep getting an error during negotiation. Anyone know why this could be? TIA


----------



## rbautch

JDAWG11 said:


> I have a zippered hr10 and I am trying to make a daily call over the phone line. I keep getting an error during negotiation. Anyone know why this could be? TIA


Check out the other thread discussing this issue.


----------



## JDAWG11

Do you have a link or a thread title?


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> The loopback routes start with "route add", usually placed in your author file to block access to tivo - see the OP of this thread. Fakecall has nothing to do with it.


That was it.

thanks

HUGE


----------



## BigBearf

Tried to edit the file rc.sysinit and this is what I see on my HR 10 using Joe editor. I do not see the variable DEBUG-BOARD.
Any suggestions, Here is the contents of my file.

function fixmodem 30
{
typeset MAXTRIES=3

if test -z "$MODEM_TYPE" ; then
echo "fixmodem: no modem name"
return
fi

typeset PATCHER=/tvlib/modem/patches/$MODEM_TYPE/ram/expect_script

if test ! -r $PATCHER ; then
echo "fixmodem: no patcher: $PATCHER"
return
fi

#
# There is a patcher.
# Let's see how many times we have tried to use it.
# The file is supposed to consist of a single line; the number
# of characters on that line is the number of tries so far.
#
typeset FLAGFILE=/var/persist/modem_patch_tries
** Joe's Own Editor v2.9.8-pre1 ** Copyright (C) 2001 **

Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## HUGE2U

BigBearf said:


> Tried to edit the file rc.sysinit and this is what I see on my HR 10 using Joe editor. I do not see the variable DEBUG-BOARD.
> Any suggestions, Here is the contents of my file.
> 
> function fixmodem 30
> {
> typeset MAXTRIES=3
> 
> if test -z "$MODEM_TYPE" ; then
> echo "fixmodem: no modem name"
> return
> fi
> 
> typeset PATCHER=/tvlib/modem/patches/$MODEM_TYPE/ram/expect_script
> 
> if test ! -r $PATCHER ; then
> echo "fixmodem: no patcher: $PATCHER"
> return
> fi
> 
> #
> # There is a patcher.
> # Let's see how many times we have tried to use it.
> # The file is supposed to consist of a single line; the number
> # of characters on that line is the number of tries so far.
> #
> typeset FLAGFILE=/var/persist/modem_patch_tries
> ** Joe's Own Editor v2.9.8-pre1 ** Copyright (C) 2001 **
> 
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


The rc.sysinit is a big file (realative to therc.sysinit.author file). So there is much more to it than what you have cut and paste. It is over 600 lines. You need to page down to line 532 and look for the line to edit. Good luck.

HUGE


----------



## BigBearf

Huge,
I used terminal in a Mac and issued rw command to make the system read/write then I changed to the cd /etc/rc.d and found the rc.sysinit file. I then typed Joe rc.sysinit and the output is what I got.
Is there another rc.sysinit file or am I just off-base.
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## agzela

BigBearf said:


> Huge,
> I used terminal in a Mac and issued rw command to make the system read/write then I changed to the cd /etc/rc.d and found the rc.sysinit file. I then typed Joe rc.sysinit and the output is what I got.
> Is there another rc.sysinit file or am I just off-base.
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


Use PAGE/DOWN on your keyboard


----------



## agzela

If you are getting Negotiating and then failed in the Call status what could be going wrong I have changed all of the paramaters


----------



## Gunnyman

sees people modifying rc.sysinit
backs away from the thread slowly....


----------



## David Platt

Gunnyman said:


> sees people modifying rc.sysinit
> backs away from the thread slowly....


Hehehe. My thoughts exactly. I made a backup of it first, and I was STILL nervous messing with it.


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny,
Good to hear from you. I got the Joe editor to work.

I made a backup of the files first and did find the false parameter and changed it to true.

I will try and call out using the ,#401 and then go to the author file and "#out" the route add lines if needed.
I'm just not familiar with Joe editor but I'm willing to learn. Do I need to reboot the tivo or not?
Thanks,
BigBearf
PS Let me know if I'm about to brick my tivo, however if all else fails I have the original drive for safekeeping as per your instructions.


----------



## tnedator

Never mind. I needed to reboot after changing the debug_board setting and getting to to dial with ,#401


----------



## tnedator

tnedator said:


> Never mind. I needed to reboot after changing the debug_board setting and getting to to dial with ,#401


Ok, back to a problem. I have made the debug_board change, rebooted, added the ,#401 prefix and now it gets pase dialing, but attempts to negotiate for a while, and then fails with "failed while negotiating". Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Ok, back to a problem. I have made the debug_board change, rebooted, added the ,#401 prefix and now it gets pase dialing, but attempts to negotiate for a while, and then fails with "failed while negotiating". Any ideas?


Did you remove the loopback routes in your author file? Is your tivo connected to your network?


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> Did you remove the loopback routes in your author file? Is your tivo connected to your network?


No and yes.

Ok, I guess I need to search on loopback routes now.

Do I understand this correctly, that I can't just dial out via the phone?


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> Did you remove the loopback routes in your author file? Is your tivo connected to your network?





Code:


route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.1.1
ec

Ok, those seem to be the three route add liness in rc.sysinit.author

Do I remove all of them? Can these lines be commented out, or do they have to be deleted?


----------



## cheer

tnedator said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> sleep 60
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0
> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
> ec
> 
> Ok, those seem to be the three route add liness in rc.sysinit.author
> 
> Do I remove all of them? Can these lines be commented out, or do they have to be deleted?


Don't remove the default gateway route. The other two can just be commented out, yes.


----------



## tnedator

cheer said:


> Don't remove the default gateway route. The other two can just be commented out, yes.


How do you comment? What character? Is is just the "#" symbol, or something else?


----------



## 100Tbps

So once the lines:
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

are commented out, the TIVO rebooted, the ,#401 added to the dial prefix, the machine will actually use the modem or ethernet to make the daily call when I force it via the TV GUI? Sorry, I've been trying to follow along and gotten confused.

Separately, I can ping my default gw (which I had to manually add in my HD unit but my SD unit had it - both zippered the same day actually) but cannot ping a URL or the IP of said URL. I have a feeling once I do all the hubbub up top, things may still won't work (unless it's just a ping thing and wget or whatever Tivo's going to do may work).

Is there something I can check or verify? I've been googling for two hours but can't figure out what I should be checking. Closest I got was iptables and decided I should ask and risk the flame since iptables were discussed recently as part of all of this.


----------



## 100Tbps

tnedator said:


> How do you comment? What character? Is is just the "#" symbol, or something else?


Yep, that's it. I had to invoke this first:
mount -o remount,rw /

then cd /etc/rc.d
vi rc.sysinit.author
prefix the two lines with the #

and I plan to reboot after 11 PM ET tonight. Of course I picked prime time and recording time to have to wait to reboot. I can't even get the ,#401 to take because I haven't rebooted since marking the debug board to yes.


----------



## bxs122

David Platt said:


> Hehehe. My thoughts exactly. I made a backup of it first, and I was STILL nervous messing with it.


What is the best way to back it up?


----------



## bxs122

JDAWG11 said:


> I have a zippered hr10 and I am trying to make a daily call over the phone line. I keep getting an error during negotiation. Anyone know why this could be? TIA


I am getting similar, I don't get an error but on (Negotiating...) it fails after a few minutes.

Any chance that ,#401 no longer works?

Just read about the loopback items in rc.sysinit.author file. Will comment these out.

SUCCESS ... my zippered HR10-250 can now phone home using the network connection. Thanx all.

So now as I understand it the Tivo unit will phone home only when I tell it to? 
What becomes of caller id and fakecall? Will these still function? Is fakecall really needed?


----------



## tnedator

bxs122 said:


> I am getting similar, I don't get an error but on (Negotiating...) it fails after a few minutes.
> 
> Any chance that ,#401 no longer works?


Ok, I just went through this.

You need to edit the rc.sysinit.author file and comment out two lines that should look something like this:

So once the lines:
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

by putting a # in front, so they look like

#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

I don't know for sure that there will only be two, but there were two in my system. You then need to reboot, and then the ,#401 should work.


----------



## tnedator

slydog75 said:


> I'm guessing we want to switch this option back to false after we force a call?


Is it confirmed that DEBUG_BOARD= doesn't need to be changed back to false after forcing the call?

Also, now that I have made a successful call to see if that triggers the 6.3 slice download, should I uncomment the to route add lines?


----------



## 100Tbps

100Tbps said:


> So once the lines:
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> are commented out, the TIVO rebooted, the ,#401 added to the dial prefix, the machine will actually use the modem or ethernet to make the daily call when I force it via the TV GUI? Sorry, I've been trying to follow along and gotten confused.
> 
> Separately, I can ping my default gw (which I had to manually add in my HD unit but my SD unit had it - both zippered the same day actually) but cannot ping a URL or the IP of said URL. I have a feeling once I do all the hubbub up top, things may still won't work (unless it's just a ping thing and wget or whatever Tivo's going to do may work).
> 
> Is there something I can check or verify? I've been googling for two hours but can't figure out what I should be checking. Closest I got was iptables and decided I should ask and risk the flame since iptables were discussed recently as part of all of this.


I made my changes, rebooted and still cannot ping anything outside my local subnet, but the ,#401 took and made the test call just fine. The system "updated" something for about 10 minutes (it started by saying it would take 19 minutes but finished up pretty quick). I invoked:

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

but nothing regarding 6.3 showed up. I was hoping the data updating was extracting the slices from a cache somewhere but I guess not. I checked my account and it's still in good standing. I think the bad account errors were slicer-related, but hey, documenting the mundane may help someone.


----------



## bxs122

100Tbps said:


> I made my changes, rebooted and still cannot ping anything outside my local subnet, but the ,#401 took and made the test call just fine. The system "updated" something for about 10 minutes (it started by saying it would take 19 minutes but finished up pretty quick). I invoked:
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> but nothing regarding 6.3 showed up. I was hoping the data updating was extracting the slices from a cache somewhere but I guess not. I checked my account and it's still in good standing. I think the bad account errors were slicer-related, but hey, documenting the mundane may help someone.


I didn't test ping but did succeed with the test call and am also seeing a download that initially stated 19min but is now moving along quickly. I am hoping whatever is being set will kick in the 6.3 slice transfer to swSystem tonight so I can update tomorrow.


----------



## BigBearf

Update re: internet dail in
I commented out the routing statements and used the ,#401 prefix and phone successfully dailed by internet.
Should I only force a call and not change the routing statements.
Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## David Platt

bxs122 said:


> What is the best way to back it up?


In the /etc/rc.d directory, just make a copy of rc.sysinit with a different name:

cp rc.sysinit rc.sysinit.orig

Then make your changes on rc.sysinit. That way, if you make a mistake and brick the TiVo, you can pull the drive and simply delete rc.sysinit and rename rc.sysinit.orig back to rc.sysinit and you're exactly where you started.


----------



## 100Tbps

bxs122 said:


> I didn't test ping but did succeed with the test call and am also seeing a download that initially stated 19min but is now moving along quickly. I am hoping whatever is being set will kick in the 6.3 slice transfer to swSystem tonight so I can update tomorrow.


I have the slices as of this morning, so this daily call thing must be the trick.


----------



## NickCat

100Tbps said:


> I have the slices as of this morning, so this daily call thing must be the trick.


Same here. So my theory was correct.

If you we on the list to get the slices, the system needed a real dial in to prove you were still alive. See even the blind squirrel finds a nut once and a while!


----------



## cheer

NickCat said:


> Same here. So my theory was correct.
> 
> If you we on the list to get the slices, the system needed a real dial in to prove you were still alive. See even the blind squirrel finds a nut once and a while!


Except many of us got the slices without ever making a call...


----------



## tnedator

NickCat said:


> Same here. So my theory was correct.
> 
> If you we on the list to get the slices, the system needed a real dial in to prove you were still alive. See even the blind squirrel finds a nut once and a while!


Ditto. I have two boxes. I forced a call with one last night, and the slices dowloaded overnight.


----------



## Finnstang

I don't think ,#401 is necessary anymore to do ethernet call-in. Last night, I changed my DEBUG_BOARD value to *true*, commented out my route add lines in the author file, rebooted and it dialed out no problem. And I had 6.3 slices this morning.

Also, for people asking about fakecall, fakecall tricks the TiVo into thinking it called for two reasons:
-So hopefully it doesn't really call in
-To get rid of the nag message about not calling in

So unless you like the nag message, I would say fakecall is still necessary.


----------



## sgerbode

rbautch said:


> You have to modify a variable called DEBUG_BOARD in your rc.sysinit file (not rc.sysinit.author).


Do you have to enable backdoors for this to work, or does the above suffice?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

I just changed the line in rc.sysinit and added ,#401, and my HR10-250 made the call fine (I'm using a PTVnet installation). Now to see if it grabs the 6.3(.1?) slice....


----------



## mskreis

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I just changed the line in rc.sysinit and added ,#401, and my HR10-250 made the call fine (I'm using a PTVnet installation). Now to see if it grabs the 6.3(.1?) slice....


OK, stupid question - where do you add #401 to?

And, do the route lines have to be commented out in the author file?


----------



## qdoggg

Finnstang said:


> I don't think ,#401 is necessary anymore to do ethernet call-in. Last night, I changed my DEBUG_BOARD value to *true*, commented out my route add lines in the author file, rebooted and it dialed out no problem. And I had 6.3 slices this morning


I just tried this without doing the ,#401 phone option and it called in fine as well over the net.

It downloaded something for a while during the call, but no 6.3 yet... hopefully by tomorrow it'll be dl'd as everyone is reporting here :up:


----------



## Finnstang

mskreis said:


> OK, stupid question - where do you add #401 to?
> 
> And, do the route lines have to be commented out in the author file?


Don't worry about adding the ,#401 to the number.
Yes the two route add lines need to be commented out. There is a third route add that references your default gateway and that one should stay.


----------



## qdoggg

qdoggg said:


> I just tried this without doing the ,#401 phone option and it called in fine as well over the net.
> 
> It downloaded something for a while during the call, but no 6.3 yet... hopefully by tomorrow it'll be dl'd as everyone is reporting here :up:


and suddenly... 6.3 appearred this morning. 

I'm considering waiting a bit until actually activating 6.3... should i reverse everything back; uncomment route add lines and change back to DEBUG_BOARD false???

What happens if i don't? I kinda like having the option to force a call in just in case.


----------



## HUGE2U

Anyone know how to force a call in 6.3? I do not see the DEBUG line in rc.sysinit


HUGE


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

As expected, I received the 6.3 slices this morning. I ran Slicer 1.3, and everything upgraded smoothly (networking was retained).



> Anyone know how to force a call in 6.3? I do not see the DEBUG line in rc.sysinit


Use an editor such as Win32Pad (not Notepad), Edit > Go to Line 532. You can use an FTP client such as SmartFTP, set the default editor to Win32Pad, and edit files within the FTP client.


----------



## HUGE2U

I am at 6.3 now, the DEBUG line is not in the rc.sysinit. It is only 100 lines long (give or take).

HUGE


----------



## Finnstang

Are you sure you aren't in rc.sysinit.author?


----------



## HUGE2U

Finnstang said:


> Are you sure you aren't in rc.sysinit.author?


Yes I am sure. Just so everyone is clear - I am running 6.3 now, not 3.1.5.

Here is the rc.sysinit from 6.3:



Code:


#!/bin/bash
##############################################################################
#
#   File: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
#
#   Description: System startup script, run once at boot time
#
#   Copyright (c) 2003 TiVo Inc.
#
#############################################################################

#
# Given a filename, determine if it should be filtered out, based
# on whether or not any . separated piece of the filename matches
# a prefix and not the filter target
#
function FilterOut () {
    local filename=$1
    local prefix=$2
    local filter=$3

    local fragment_1 fragment_2 fragment_3 fragment_4 fragment_5

    fragment_1=${filename#*.$prefix}
    if [ "$filename" != "$fragment_1" ]; then
        # prefix found, now check the filter target
        fragment_2=${fragment_1%%.*}
        if [ "$fragment_2" = "other" ]; then
            fragment_3=${filename#/*/rc.Sequence*.}
            fragment_4=${fragment_3%%.*}
            fragment_5=${filename%$fragment_3}
            if [ -f $fragment_5$fragment_4.*$prefix$filter.*sh ]; then
                # true: filter this one out, this is an "other" script
                # where a script exists that matches both the filter
                # target and the main script name
                # NOTE: this doesn't verfiy that any other filters
                # match, which can get a little hairy
                if [ "$DebugStartupScripts" = "true" ]; then
                    echo -n "Skipping script $filename because of target match:"
                    echo " " $fragment_5$fragment_4.*$prefix$filter.*sh
                fi
                return 0
            fi
        elif [ "$fragment_2" != "$filter" ]; then
            # true: filter this one out
            return 0
        fi
    fi

    # false: don't filter this one out (keep it)
    return 1
}

#
# Run all the scripts that pass the filter for a given stage
#
function RunStage () {
    local StageToRun=$1

    echo "Running boot Stage $StageToRun scripts"

    for ScriptFragmentFile in /etc/rc.d/Stage$StageToRun/rc.Sequence_*.sh ; do

        # If .Platform_<platform> specified, filter it against
        # our detected platform
        if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Platform_ $HpkPlatform; then
            continue
        fi

        # If .Implementation_<implementation> specified, filter it against
        # our detected implementation
        if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Implementation_ $HpkImplementation; then
            continue
        fi

        # If .Implementer_<implementer> specified, filter it against
        # our detected implementer
        if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Implementer_ $HpkImplementer; then
            continue
        fi

        if [ -f $ScriptFragmentFile ]; then
            if [ "$DebugStartupScripts" = "true" ]; then
                echo "About to invoke $ScriptFragmentFile"
            fi
            source $ScriptFragmentFile
        else
            # May be a dangling symlink, directory, or no scripts present
            echo "$ScriptFragmentFile cannot be run"
        fi
    done
}

echo "Starting rc.sysinit"

for SysinitStage in A_PreKickstart \
                    B_PostKickstart \
                    C_MediaInitialization \
                    D_PreMfs \
                    E_PreApplication \
                    F_ApplicationLaunch \
                    G_PostApplication ; do
    RunStage $SysinitStage
done

echo "rc.sysinit is complete"


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Just so everyone is clear - I am running 6.3 now, not 3.1.5.


You have no reason to make a Daily Call now.


----------



## HUGE2U

I read over at DDB (I think) that you d/l a new set of logos on the first call out after the update.

HUGE


----------



## HUGE2U

From another post:



> For those interested in allowing daily calls over ethernet on 6.3 you need to make the following change:
> 
> Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
> 
> change:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=false
> 
> to:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=true
> 
> then reboot for the change to take effect.
> 
> borrowed from a thread on DDB


HUGE


----------



## Finnstang

The DEBUG_BOARD value is on line 45.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Thanks for the 6.3 info; I'll check it out.


----------



## Finnstang

Anyone know how to block the TiVo from dialing out other than running fakecall? Since the route add statements have been removed from the author file, I was curious if there is another way to do the same thing.


----------



## tall1

Finnstang said:


> Anyone know how to block the TiVo from dialing out other than running fakecall? Since the route add statements have been removed from the author file, I was curious if there is another way to do the same thing.


Why don't you want to run fakecall? There is a small fix in the FINALLY! thread at the other place to get it working.


----------



## brj8826

I completed all of these steps but for some reason mine won't DL 6.3. How often should I redial?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> I completed all of these steps but for some reason mine won't DL 6.3. How often should I redial?


The slices won't come down until early morning.


----------



## Finnstang

tall1 said:


> Why don't you want to run fakecall? There is a small fix in the FINALLY! thread at the other place to get it working.


I have already fixed my fakecall with the change from the other forum, I am just curious if there is another way to block the tivo's access to tivo like we did before with the route add statements.


----------



## wasdvd

Thanks so much, guys. Making DEBUG_BOARD=true and commenting out the loopback routes WORKED!

I had been trying to get my Zippered/tweaked 3.1.5f to make its call for several days, and these changes let it succeed and downloaded the 18 minute data in 5 minutes or less.

My wife will be more than pleased that I am not rebooting HR10-250 all evening.


----------



## Runch Machine

For those interested in allowing daily calls over ethernet on 6.3 you need to make the following change:

Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh

change:
export DEBUG_BOARD=false

to: 
export DEBUG_BOARD=true
_________________________________

I made the change above and now my HD Tivo reboots when I have it make the call. Any ideas? Do I still need ,#401 in dialing prefix? I still have it. I am on 6.3a.

Is there any other changes needed to make this work besides editing the line shown above and adding ,#401 into the dialing prefix?


----------



## ronkuba

Runch Machine said:


> For those interested in allowing daily calls over ethernet on 6.3 you need to make the following change:
> 
> Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
> 
> change:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=false
> 
> to:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=true
> _________________________________
> 
> I made the change above and now my HD Tivo reboots when I have it make the call. Any ideas? Do I still need ,#401 in dialing prefix? I still have it. I am on 6.3a.
> 
> Is there any other changes needed to make this work besides editing the line shown above and adding ,#401 into the dialing prefix?


I'm having the same problem. I'm on 6.3.


----------



## Finnstang

,#401 is not needed. Not sure if that is an issue or not, but it isn't needed.


----------



## Runch Machine

But I can't get rid of ,#401 because when it goes to test the new configuration it reboots. Is there a file I can edit to get rid of ,#401?


----------



## Markman07

Mine still won't dial out over ethernet. I used the zipper and everything else works (telnet, ftp, twp). Still using version 3.5xxx. Read through the thread a few times now but no luck.

I changed the debug_board value to true in my /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit file.
I noticed I had two author files (one in enhancements and one in /etc/rc.d). The copy in rc.d had the route values and I (#) commented out the top two values while leaving the gateway alone. Rebooted the TIVO a few times. Changed the prefix to ,#401 and it never gets past the dialing part. Says did not answer Verified both files and the prefix multiple times. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Finnstang

Markman07 said:


> Mine still won't dial out over ethernet. I used the zipper and everything else works (telnet, ftp, twp). Still using version 3.5xxx. Read through the thread a few times now but no luck.
> 
> I changed the debug_board value to true in my /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit file.
> I noticed I had two author files (one in enhancements and one in /etc/rc.d). The copy in rc.d had the route values and I (#) commented out the top two values while leaving the gateway alone. Rebooted the TIVO a few times. Changed the prefix to ,#401 and it never gets past the dialing part. Says did not answer Verified both files and the prefix multiple times. Not sure where to go from here.


Have you checked to make sure the change to rc.sysinit took?


----------



## Markman07

Unless you mean something else, I have viewed the rc.sysinit file after the reboot and the value export DEBUG_BOARD=true is still there and looking good.


----------



## Markman07

Don't ask me why. I tried multiple times last night. But today looking at TWP I see this SCREEN module I had never used before. I accessed the menus and forced a phone call and it went through. Amazing module. Too bad it won't work once the upgrade happens. But I think it is looking good now. Now on to step 2. (to leave or not to leave) the hacks when I upgrade it.


----------



## Markman07

Try posting some of the recent activity from your tclient log file. Maybe someone can tell you more then...


----------



## charlestwaters

I am having the same problem. I am using v6.3a on both HR10's. My problem is that when I try and force a dial-in via ,#401, it sits on the first stage of dial-in (sorry, don't remember it off the top of my head) for about 30 seconds or so, then reboots itself. I have kept an eye on the tclient log at the same time by F-5'ing it, and there is nothing that looks out of the ordinary. Even see the line that says" 4, sets dial using Broadband", so I know it took.

If I take the ,#401 out, It has the same effect as far as the delay, but this time says there is a problem with the modem.

In the file I have attached, do I need to change the ethernet settings to something true, or leave them be!?


----------



## Runch Machine

There is a conflict between the NCIDD caller ID locking and the modem. See the NCIDD Caller ID thread for more information. I have the same problem you have, as do some others.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=114969&goto=newpost


----------



## MisterEd

Do you actually need ,#401 with 6.3a Network "dialing" ? I did NOT use it and my system sits in "preparing to dial" for hours and I have to reboot it to clear it. This is WITHOUT any callerid loaded.


----------



## Finnstang

I have my 6.3a box dialing over ethernet, and all I had to do was change the DEBUG_BOARD value. I didn't put in the ,#401.


----------



## BigBearf

> Do you actually need ,#401 with 6.3a Network "dialing" ? I did NOT use it and my system sits in "preparing to dial" for hours and I have to reboot it to clear it. This is WITHOUT any callerid loaded.


I have just checked my HR10's after the 6.3a upgrade and none are dialing via internet. I type joe at the bash prompt and it does not load. Any suggestions regarding reinstalling joe and what measures to take to get fakecall to work would be appreciated.

thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## BigBearf

Just an update,

I did a tweak_uninstall and then re-ran tweak.sh and installed most of the missing modules including joe and twp and I think that fakecall is working.

Anything else that I should be modifying? Russ or Gunny, how are the planned update to the zipper for 6.3x coming?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## charlestwaters

Okay.. here's my problem.. I removed the CID program from loading at startup - no more reboots when trying to dial.

Now, I found the DEBUG option and set it to true. I tried to do a test connect via broadband, nada. So then I also set the Dial Prefix to ,#401. Still nothing.. Says "Could Not Connect" as the result...

I am posting below the tclient log from this one call. Can someone see if they can help me out!? Thanx!

--- Charles!



Code:


Log cleared on Mon Oct 09, 2006 by TivoWebPlus
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHome[780]: initiate call: subtype=3 fPgd=0 fForceTF=0 fBackupTF=1
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: UpdateStatus InProgress phase=1 code=29
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) comm[780]: Created
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHomeActiveCall[780]: GetModemLock
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHome[780]: PerformCall, subtype=3 fForceTollFree=0 fAutomated=0
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHome[780]: Setting callActive to 1
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: Read dial defaults from TClientDocument: Host=204.176.49.2 Port=80 Passwd=xxxxxxxxx RadiusDomain=tivo.net
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: Overriding phone number from the callRequest
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialinPhoneNumber: 5878205
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: svrAddr: 204.176.49.2
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: svrPort: 80
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: pppUser: [email protected]
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: pppPass: xxxxxxx
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: radiusDomain: tivo.net
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: phoneNumber: 5878205
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: localAreaCode: 206
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: areaCodeVersion: 17
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: callWaitingPrefix: 
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialConfig: 000
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialMethod: T
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialHookCheck: 0
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialToneDetection: 0
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: tollFreeAuth: 1
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: serverInfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Call[780]: MakeCall subtype=3
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) CallService[780]: EtherBroadband=0 EtherDebug=0 networkCall=0
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Modem[780]: ##### Initial dial prefix = ',#401'
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Modem[780]: Backdoor code 4, enable calls via broadband
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Modem[780]: After ,# final dialstring is ''
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: UpdateStatus InProgress phase=1 code=29
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) RunmeExecutor[780]: No runmes for phase PreCall
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) CallService[780]: Get NetDevList info
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) NetworkQueryAllSession[704]: received a AVAILABILITY_RESPONSE
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) NetworkIpV4QuerySession[704]: received a IPV4_RESPONSE
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) NetDevList[780]: NetDevList: Logging info for 1 devices
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CmdProc[780]: CmdProc: wrote /var/log/svclog.upload.gz
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Call[780]: create minimal ident block
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: Start Ident ==================
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: version: 3
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: centerID: 3570000A0E3FC4E
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: reasonCode: 4
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: softwareDesc: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: locationID: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: sequenceCookie: 12345678
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: headendID: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: headendHisto: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: headendWorst: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: showcaseDesc: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: inventoryFile: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: waitingCount: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: confInfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dialConfig: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: messageDesc: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: irdbVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: genreVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: logoVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: affiliationVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: showcaseVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: demoMode: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: swVerName: 6.3-01-2-357
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: apgOnly: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: useChksums: TRUE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: premiumShowcases: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: captureRequests: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: menuItems: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: collabData: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: signedFiles: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: spigotMaps: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: otherDatasets: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dataGroupList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dataGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: userGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dtvuserGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dtvdataGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: lastAvalDownload: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: userInitiated: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsTotalApp: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsAvailApp: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsTotalMedia: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsAvailMedia: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: clipsTotalSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: clipsAvailSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: rbTotalSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: rbAvailSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: tcdId: 3570000A0E3FC4E
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: callId: 1160427500
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: sourceParameterList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: configParameterList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: iceboxinfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: timeZoneOffset: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: daylightSavings: 1
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: numFails: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: broadband: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: ticketRequest: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: initialState: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: spigotMapInfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: localSw: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: providerOrder: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: watchDogDelay: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: callDelay: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: timeStamp: ...
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: End Ident ==================
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Call[780]: Enqueue Ident
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: --- Rqst Summary Start ---
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: 1 modLog status=none addr=204.176.49.2:80 send=/var/log/svclog.upload.gz
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: 2 HServerRqst status=none addr=204.176.49.2:80 send=/var/tmp/HServer.send recv=/var/tmp/HServer.recv
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: --- Rqst Summary End ---
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: UpdateStatus InProgress phase=3 code=30
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) RunmeExecutor[780]: No runmes for phase StartCall
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: SetOffHookLed=on
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Opening device
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Initializing modem
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) hpk[780]: ATZ
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) hpk[780]: AT\Q3\T12
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: ModemImplHpk::PerformPatch called with fd = 11, CommFileStreamer = <(nil)>
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) avalutil[780]: Fopen(/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/F/AT/atfile, r) failed errno=2 (No such file or directory)
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: Inside ModemImplHpk::ApplyBackdoor....
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Set up modem and check for availability
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: ModemImplHpk: epdBM = 1<1> Blocking mode = 1<1>, delay = 40<28>
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: ModemImplHpk: result of GetInterface was 2293771<23000b>
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: AT:U70,A100
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: ATQ0S0=0
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: ATV1S6=4S7=50%C0&H2X4
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: AT:U76,3240
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: AT:U77,4C10,4050
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Modem set up and onhook.
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Turning off dial tone detection
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: ATX3
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Setting extension pickup detection
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Trying to connect
Oct 9 20:59:20 (none) ModemImpl[780]: ATDT5878205
Oct 9 20:59:20 (none) ModemImpl[780]: NO CARRIER
Oct 9 20:59:20 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Failed to get a connection. No Carrier.


----------



## MisterEd

Was this done under 6.3a or 3.1.5f ??



BigBearf said:


> Just an update,
> 
> I did a tweak_uninstall and then re-ran tweak.sh and installed most of the missing modules including joe and twp and I think that fakecall is working.
> 
> Anything else that I should be modifying? Russ or Gunny, how are the planned update to the zipper for 6.3x coming?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


----------



## Runch Machine

6.3a. I did the same thing and it works great. Don't forget to do the modification to line 58 of fakecall.tcl.


----------



## Finnstang

Runch Machine said:


> 6.3a. I did the same thing and it works great. Don't forget to do the modification to line 58 of fakecall.tcl.


If you download the latest and greatest tivotools.tar file over at DDB, you don't even need to do that I don't think. AlphaWolf updated the AIO utilites (busybox).


----------



## charlestwaters

Finnstang said:


> If you download the latest and greatest tivotools.tar file over at DDB, you don't even need to do that I don't think. AlphaWolf updated the AIO utilites (busybox).


This is one that I must not have seen.. What does line 58 of the FakeCall file modification do!?

Sorry all!


----------



## Finnstang

charlestwaters said:


> This is one that I must not have seen.. What does line 58 of the FakeCall file modification do!?
> 
> Sorry all!


I believe, that the new software no longer needs the complete to be sent from the script or something so the editing of the file stops that. The newset version over on DDB has that edit as well as some other edits to make it smaller. I have the newest version installed and running on all three of my 6.2 boxes and on my 6.3 HR10.


----------



## Captain_reef

what sub directory is rc.sysint in?
After finding the file, I can do the rest.


----------



## Captain_reef

rbautch said:


> To clarify, if you want to force a call, you need to do two things:
> 
> 1. Add the ,#401 dialing prefix to your phone options.
> 2. Edit the DEBUG_BOARD variable as shown above. It's on line 532 in case your searching for it with vi.


 I changed the vairble to true, no problem. When I change call prefix to ,#401, my HR10-250 wants to make a test call, which always fails. I was stuck in a loop with no exit so I changed it bach to the default and got out.

Will this force an update without the prefix change? It has been making the daily call with sucess, no phone line plugged in, just ethernet.


----------



## Captain_reef

rbautch said:


> To clarify, if you want to force a call, you need to do two things:
> 
> 1. Add the ,#401 dialing prefix to your phone options.
> 2. Edit the DEBUG_BOARD variable as shown above. It's on line 532 in case your searching for it with vi.


 I have HR10-250, hacked to all I want works. I want the new upgrade for speed, etc.
I have modified DEBUG_BOARD to be true but cannot get the ,#401 changed because it wants to make a test call and the phone line is unplugged. 
Anyway, I have waited 4 days and no upgrade. I looked in my tvlog file and find entries like this every day.
Nov 29 04:14:40 (none) ApgWriter[155]: Active Upgrade Lock Conflict on fsid 235975
Nov 29 04:14:40 (none) ApgWriter[155]: Active Upgrade Lock Conflict on fsid 235975
Nov 29 04:14:46 (none) ApgWriter[155]: Active Upgrade Lock Conflict on fsid 60677
Nov 29 04:14:47 (none) ApgWriter[155]: Active Upgrade Lock Conflict on fsid 60677
Nov 29 04:14:49 (none) ApgWriter[155]: Active Upgrade Lock Conflict on fsid 6460
Nov 29 04:14:50 (none) last message repeated 3 times

On other posts, I have also noticed that the DEBUG_BOARD variable appears in many other modules, other than rc.sysinit, the only module I modified.

What am I missing??

Captain_reef


----------



## Finnstang

You don't need ,#401 if you are running 3.1.5f software. It was needed before, but I believe it became unneccessary in recent software versions. Make sure the routes to TiVo aren't being blocked in the author file. The only one needing changed for 3.1.5f is the one in the rc.sysinit file.

ETA: I believe all this and more is described in greater detail within this thread.


----------



## Captain_reef

Finnstang said:


> You don't need ,#401 if you are running 3.1.5f software. It was needed before, but I believe it became unneccessary in recent software versions. Make sure the routes to TiVo aren't being blocked in the author file. The only one needing changed for 3.1.5f is the one in the rc.sysinit file.
> 
> ETA: I believe all this and more is described in greater detail within this thread.


 You mention being sure the routes to Tivo are not blocked in the author file. I am not sure what to look for and cannot find it in this thread, other than not to edit this file for setting the DEBUG_BLOCK variable to true.

If you can be a bit more specific on what to look for,l I will look in rc.sysinit.author.

Do you make anything of the log exerpt I posted?

Thanks,

captain_reef


----------



## Finnstang

Captain_reef said:


> You mention being sure the routes to Tivo are not blocked in the author file. I am not sure what to look for and cannot find it in this thread, other than not to edit this file for setting the DEBUG_BLOCK variable to true.
> 
> If you can be a bit more specific on what to look for,l I will look in rc.sysinit.author.
> 
> Do you make anything of the log exerpt I posted?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> captain_reef


This thread talks about the routes starting with post #15 and goes into more detail about what to do starting around post #31. Your log excerpt means nothing to me. Make sure you actually read this entire thread and not just skim it. There is a lot of good info in here that should answer most of your questions.


----------



## tsunami

OK I am so confused.
I want to make my HR10-250 use the network to call in an attempt to get 6.3c
I see the three things listed I need to do, starting with editing line 532 in the rc.sysint file.
Mine is 108 lines long and has no mention of debug_board.
Then there is instructions to line out two lines in the author file. Once again I don't have them at all.
I can put in the #401 prefix but 1 out of 3 won't cut it. What gives.

This is my entire rc.sysinit

#!/bin/bash
##############################################################################
#
# File: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
#
# Description: System startup script, run once at boot time
#
# Copyright (c) 2003 TiVo Inc.
#
#############################################################################

#
# Given a filename, determine if it should be filtered out, based
# on whether or not any . separated piece of the filename matches
# a prefix and not the filter target
#
function FilterOut () {
local filename=$1
local prefix=$2
local filter=$3

local fragment_1 fragment_2 fragment_3 fragment_4 fragment_5

fragment_1=${filename#*.$prefix}
if [ "$filename" != "$fragment_1" ]; then
# prefix found, now check the filter target
fragment_2=${fragment_1%%.*}
if [ "$fragment_2" = "other" ]; then
fragment_3=${filename#/*/rc.Sequence*.}
fragment_4=${fragment_3%%.*}
fragment_5=${filename%$fragment_3}
if [ -f $fragment_5$fragment_4.*$prefix$filter.*sh ]; then
# true: filter this one out, this is an "other" script
# where a script exists that matches both the filter
# target and the main script name
# NOTE: this doesn't verfiy that any other filters
# match, which can get a little hairy
if [ "$DebugStartupScripts" = "true" ]; then
echo -n "Skipping script $filename because of target match:"
echo " " $fragment_5$fragment_4.*$prefix$filter.*sh
fi
return 0
fi
elif [ "$fragment_2" != "$filter" ]; then
# true: filter this one out
return 0
fi
fi

# false: don't filter this one out (keep it)
return 1
}

#
# Run all the scripts that pass the filter for a given stage
#
function RunStage () {
local StageToRun=$1

echo "Running boot Stage $StageToRun scripts"

for ScriptFragmentFile in /etc/rc.d/Stage$StageToRun/rc.Sequence_*.sh ; do

# If .Platform_<platform> specified, filter it against
# our detected platform
if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Platform_ $HpkPlatform; then
continue
fi

# If .Implementation_<implementation> specified, filter it against
# our detected implementation
if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Implementation_ $HpkImplementation; then
continue
fi

# If .Implementer_<implementer> specified, filter it against
# our detected implementer
if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Implementer_ $HpkImplementer; then
continue
fi

if [ -f $ScriptFragmentFile ]; then
if [ "$DebugStartupScripts" = "true" ]; then
echo "About to invoke $ScriptFragmentFile"
fi
source $ScriptFragmentFile
else
# May be a dangling symlink, directory, or no scripts present
echo "$ScriptFragmentFile cannot be run"
fi
done
}

echo "Starting rc.sysinit"

for SysinitStage in A_PreKickstart \
B_PostKickstart \
C_MediaInitialization \
D_PreMfs \
E_PreApplication \
F_ApplicationLaunch \
G_PostApplication ; do
RunStage $SysinitStage
done

echo "rc.sysinit is complete"


----------



## Finnstang

tsunami said:


> OK I am so confused.
> I want to make my HR10-250 use the network to call in an attempt to get 6.3c
> I see the three things listed I need to do, starting with editing line 532 in the rc.sysint file.
> Mine is 108 lines long and has no mention of debug_board.
> Then there is instructions to line out two lines in the author file. Once again I don't have them at all.
> I can put in the #401 prefix but 1 out of 3 won't cut it. What gives.
> 
> This is my entire rc.sysinit
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ##############################################################################
> #
> # File: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
> #
> # Description: System startup script, run once at boot time
> #
> # Copyright (c) 2003 TiVo Inc.
> #
> #############################################################################
> 
> #
> # Given a filename, determine if it should be filtered out, based
> # on whether or not any . separated piece of the filename matches
> # a prefix and not the filter target
> #
> function FilterOut () {
> local filename=$1
> local prefix=$2
> local filter=$3
> 
> local fragment_1 fragment_2 fragment_3 fragment_4 fragment_5
> 
> fragment_1=${filename#*.$prefix}
> if [ "$filename" != "$fragment_1" ]; then
> # prefix found, now check the filter target
> fragment_2=${fragment_1%%.*}
> if [ "$fragment_2" = "other" ]; then
> fragment_3=${filename#/*/rc.Sequence*.}
> fragment_4=${fragment_3%%.*}
> fragment_5=${filename%$fragment_3}
> if [ -f $fragment_5$fragment_4.*$prefix$filter.*sh ]; then
> # true: filter this one out, this is an "other" script
> # where a script exists that matches both the filter
> # target and the main script name
> # NOTE: this doesn't verfiy that any other filters
> # match, which can get a little hairy
> if [ "$DebugStartupScripts" = "true" ]; then
> echo -n "Skipping script $filename because of target match:"
> echo " " $fragment_5$fragment_4.*$prefix$filter.*sh
> fi
> return 0
> fi
> elif [ "$fragment_2" != "$filter" ]; then
> # true: filter this one out
> return 0
> fi
> fi
> 
> # false: don't filter this one out (keep it)
> return 1
> }
> 
> #
> # Run all the scripts that pass the filter for a given stage
> #
> function RunStage () {
> local StageToRun=$1
> 
> echo "Running boot Stage $StageToRun scripts"
> 
> for ScriptFragmentFile in /etc/rc.d/Stage$StageToRun/rc.Sequence_*.sh ; do
> 
> # If .Platform_<platform> specified, filter it against
> # our detected platform
> if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Platform_ $HpkPlatform; then
> continue
> fi
> 
> # If .Implementation_<implementation> specified, filter it against
> # our detected implementation
> if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Implementation_ $HpkImplementation; then
> continue
> fi
> 
> # If .Implementer_<implementer> specified, filter it against
> # our detected implementer
> if FilterOut $ScriptFragmentFile Implementer_ $HpkImplementer; then
> continue
> fi
> 
> if [ -f $ScriptFragmentFile ]; then
> if [ "$DebugStartupScripts" = "true" ]; then
> echo "About to invoke $ScriptFragmentFile"
> fi
> source $ScriptFragmentFile
> else
> # May be a dangling symlink, directory, or no scripts present
> echo "$ScriptFragmentFile cannot be run"
> fi
> done
> }
> 
> echo "Starting rc.sysinit"
> 
> for SysinitStage in A_PreKickstart \
> B_PostKickstart \
> C_MediaInitialization \
> D_PreMfs \
> E_PreApplication \
> F_ApplicationLaunch \
> G_PostApplication ; do
> RunStage $SysinitStage
> done
> 
> echo "rc.sysinit is complete"


Read page three of this thread...the DEBUG_BOARD setting is not in rc.sysinit once you have 6.3 software.


----------



## tsunami

OK, sorry I missed that. 
I still can't get it to use the network with #401
And the lines I am to REM out in the author file are not there.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Finnstang

As I have stated probably 7 or 8 times in this thread, I never did the ,#401 to get it to call out on the network. I did the DEBUG_BOARD value to true and that was it for 6.3 software. The REMs are for 3.1.5 software also. You may want to read the whole thread just to make see what others have done for 6.3 software. Also, the Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3 thread has some info in it about this if I remember correctly.


----------

